# Heat Transfers for Nylon Jackets



## Rambler (Mar 13, 2008)

I am in a pickle and have to heat transfer 10 nylon jackets for a club to ship out next Monday. I am looking for two recommendations. I am looking for a company in New England, NY or northern NJ that can make heat transfers for nylon jackets in a 24 hour period and ship so I have them by Friday. I am also looking for a company in the same region that sells the paper to make the heat transfers for nylon material that can ship asap as well. I'm new to the heat transfer industry and pretty much just got my printer and cutter working last night. Finding someone to make the transfers is my first choice, printing and cutting them myself is my second choice (considering the turntime and my inexperience). Any recommendations would be appreciated!


----------



## deChez (Nov 10, 2007)

Your best bet for nylon, in my opinion, is to go with vinyl.

I useTransfer Express for my plastisol transfers, and they do not do a plastisol transfer for nylon - I don't think anyone does (but I could be mistaken).

Be sure to use the proper vinyl for nylon.

Perhaps you can find someone in your area who can custom cut vinyl for your application, or you may just have to contract the job out to another shop.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

You might be able to contact Ace Transfer Company and get them to cad cut for you and overnite it to you. That could be costly. .... JB


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Thermoflex Xtra can be used on nylon...works great!


----------

